# WTD:Square Taper None Drive Side Crank 170 mm



## gb155 (27 Aug 2011)

As above really 

Im looking for a Square Taper None Drive Side Crank 170 mm

Gaz


----------



## Gerry Attrick (27 Aug 2011)

T'internet's playing up a bit at the moment due to a thunderstorm, but a PM's on its way.


----------



## brockers (27 Aug 2011)

The side that doesn't do the driving is known as the _non_-driveside


----------



## gb155 (27 Aug 2011)

brockers said:


> The side that doesn't do the driving is known as the non-driveside



Isn't that what I said ?


----------



## potsy (27 Aug 2011)

gb155 said:


> Isn't that what I said ?



No. You put an extra 'e' in there


----------



## gb155 (28 Aug 2011)

potsy said:


> No. You put an extra 'e' in there



Best shoot me down then


----------



## beastie (28 Aug 2011)

gb155 said:


> Best shoot me Dow then


You mean downe


----------



## potsy (28 Aug 2011)

beastie said:


> You mean downe


----------



## marcinski (6 Sep 2011)

Hi,

I have a left sugino xd2 crank. Cant't remember now whether is 170 or 172.5, will check later and get back to you.

Marcin


----------



## Moodyman (6 Sep 2011)

I have a 175 crank - silver. Let me know if any good for you.


----------



## Tel (12 Sep 2011)

I have a 177.5mm and a 180mm spare 


Just kidding. I have got a 170mm Motobecane left arm. Nothing special but you can have it for nowt.


----------

